# Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeunde!



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: 
Ein Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfreunde!​*






Erste Bilder haben wir bekommen. Organisatoren sehr zufrieden!
















Ein Videobeitrag wird morgen geschnitten und kann dann von allen angeschaut werden!

Weiter Bilder wirds ebenfalls geben.

Wir freuen und darauf, auch hier wieder das Orgateam um Lars Wernicke bei der Verbreitung unterstützen zu dürfen.

Venceremos!

Thomas Finkbeiner  





Unser „Logo-Partner“ möchten wir an erster Stelle nennen. 

Behr Angelsport 
Fishersmann‘s Partner
Hochseeangeln MS Einigkeit Thoms Deutsch
RhFV e.V. von 1880
Angelsport Moritz Nord
Zebco Europe 
Jenzi DEGA
Dieter Eisele Sea-fishing
Baltic Kölln

Eine Zuwendung oder „besondere Unterstützung“ haben wir zudem von folgenden Verbänden, Vereinen und Firmen erhalten

Fehmarnangler.net
Jahr Top Special Verlag
DMV e.V.
ASV Hamburger Angler e.V.
Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland e.V.
CF Fishing 
Hochseeangeln.com
Wassersportzentrum Großenbrode
Anglerverband Schleswig- Holstein e.V.
Angelsportverband Hamburg e.V.

Als Medienpartner Anglerboard.de

Mirko Stengel mit der MS Seho als unser VIP Schiff und natürlich alle Hochseeangelkutter mit ihren Kapitänen und Familien aus Heiligenhafen und von der Insel Fehmarn!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Siegfried Stockfleth, Präsident vom Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein rief mich gerade auch an und hat die Organisation gelobt!

Ein toller Erfolg. 

Eine Spende seines Landesverbandes soll die Anglerdemo 2.0 unterstützen!

Er hofft, dass die Presse das auch vernünftig bringen und die Politik das wahrnimmt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

toi toi toi..........................… *denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun*


----------



## Wegberger (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo, 

ich möchte ja nicht der Spielverderber sein und alles was von den "Machern" um Angeldemo bisher auf die Beine gestellt wurde .... Hut ab !!!

Aber *wer*, ausser den Anglern, *von den lobbyistischen oder politischen Trittbrettfahrern *zeigt jetzt mal wirklich Flagge ???

Ich lese nichts in den meinungsbildenen Medien und auch nichts in den nicht meinungsbildenen Medien #d#d#d#d#d#d

Sich bei einer solchen Demo .... mit den fremden Federn zu schmücken .... wie unsere Handtäschen-Christel ist ja nett ....aber irgendwie war das auch Verrat. 

Sorry ...aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass hier der Angler von den Naturschutzverbänden grinsend am Nasenring durchs Gewässer geführt wird und den Sprit dafür noch selber bezahlt.

Aber die Verbände können ja sagen ... wir waren doch dabei !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Sich bei einer solchen Demo .... mit den fremden Federn zu schmücken .... wie unsere Handtäschen-Christel ist ja nett ....aber irgendwie war das auch Verrat.


Sie war ja nicht dabei, sie hat nur den unsäglichen GF Seggelke geschickt:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328637

Und ob da was rauskommt, wird sich erst zeigen, genauso in welchen Medien das kommen wird.

Schon bei der ersten Demo erreichten die Jungs mehr Presse als der DAFV in den letzten 4 Jahren:
Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht


----------



## Amigo-X (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Ich war dabei ! Es war eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung,Hut ab !


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

TOPP - Ein Extra-Lob an aktive Mitmacher!!


----------



## Wegberger (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo,



> sie hat nur den unsäglichen GF Seggelke geschickt.



Damit sind sie voll dabei .... das sie nun den vermeintlichen, untallentiertsten Ökoschützer schicken ...macht es nicht besser ....ausser er wäre kielgeholt, geteert, gefeedert und mit Fäkalien beschmiert zurück geschickt worden.


Alles andere wird von Denen als Erfolg gewertet - der gegen die wahren Angler verwertet wird |bigeyes


----------



## Wander-HH (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Ein ganz grosses Danke an das Orgateam für diese hervorragend organisierte Demo. Das Wetter hat zudem mitgespielt ... einfach:vik: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da hilft man gerne mal mit einer Spende und als Sargträger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Danke für Fotos und Rückmeldung von Sargträger Wander! 
Venceremos!


----------



## Skott (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Warum hat eigentlich der NDR bisher nichts gebracht...;+#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Nicht uns fragen - frag NDR!


----------



## Wegberger (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo,



> Warum hat eigentlich der NDR bisher nichts gebracht...;+#q


Weil die s.g. Vertreter von der Anglerschaft sich bei denen nicht gemeldet haben und auch kein Interesse haben das das größere Wellen macht. 

Dieses Handeln ist kein Versehen sondern passiver Lobbysimus und Politik gegen Angler.... hast du jetzt aus Beobachtung gesehen.

Solange aber kein Tonnen von toten Fisch vor der Zentrale des LSVF S-H liegen und DAFV Vertreter die Demo für ihre Ziele vergewaltigen können ..... solange wir die Anglerschaft nur bemitleidet werden.

In Frankreich wäre der Belt für Auto, Bahn und Schiff unpassierbar gewesen-



> Nicht uns fragen - frag NDR!


Nein ----> frag die Verbände, die sich alleine mit dieser Daseinberechtigung ..... positionieren! Sie schreiben doch immer, dass Anfragen von Anglern nicht beantwortet werden -> hier sind die Vereine in der Pflicht .... die Verbände sind nur für solche Themen zuständig !?!?!??! und wo sind sie ????

Und ich frage wieder: *Welchen Mist hat der LSVF SH an dieser Situation beigetragen und warum posioniert er sich nicht eindeutig zur DEMO?????*


----------



## schlotterschätt (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Skott schrieb:


> Warum hat eigentlich der NDR bisher nichts gebracht...;+#q



Dit stimmt so nich. Im Ländermagazin NDR/SH gabs nen kurzen Beitrag von ca. 2-3 Minuten. Ehrlich gesagt war ich auch 'n bißchen enttäuscht.#c


----------



## Wegberger (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo,



> Dit stimmt so nich. Im Ländermagazin NDR/SH gabs nen kurzen Beitrag von  ca. 2-3 Minuten. Ehrlich gesagt war ich auch 'n bißchen enttäuscht.#c


Wer ist denn für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler in S-H zuständig ?????????????


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Nach eigener Meinung die, von denen man nach meinen Infos bei der Demo keinen (Offiziellen) gesehen hat:
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/

Und die, für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit das sammeln von Fettnäpfchen zum reintreten ist:


----------



## Wegberger (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo,

alles Nebelkerzen....



> Solange aber kein Tonnen von toten Fisch vor der Zentrale des LSVF S-H  liegen und DAFV Vertreter die Demo für ihre Ziele vergewaltigen können  ..... solange wir die Anglerschaft nur bemitleidet werden.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hat der GF vom DAFV bei der Demo aufgebootet oder ist er locker nebenan am Ufer mitgejoggt?


----------



## mefofänger (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

zum glück war nicht mehr wind. so konnte ich es riskieren, am miramar strand mein schlauchi zu slippen. um mit zu fahren es war ein super erlebnis!!! mfg mefofänger:vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



mefofänger schrieb:


> zum glück war nicht mehr wind. so konnte ich es riskieren, am miramar strand mein schlauchi zu slippen. um mit zu fahren es war ein super erlebnis!!! mfg mefofänger:vik:



Klasse #6

Und das mit dem Erlebnis will ich dir gerne glauben, ich muss sagen als ich bei der ersten Demo auf dem Kutter mitgefahren bin und wir an der Fehmarnsundbrücke standen und man diese Szenerie auf sich hat wirken lassen - das war schon echt emotional. #6 

Hast du auch ein paar Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Wegberger (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo,



> Und das mit dem Erlebnis will ich dir gerne glauben, ich muss sagen als  ich bei der ersten Demo auf dem Kutter mitgefahren bin und wir an der  Fehmarnsundbrücke standen und man diese Szenerie auf sich hat wirken  lassen - das war schon echt emotional. #6



Sicher toll ...dabei dagewesen zu sein .... und wie lange soll noch Winnitou & Co. + Lagerfeuer und solch eine verklärte Lobhudellei ... die tatsächliche Misere verschönern?


----------



## hamburger1975 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendung...monstrieren-gegen-Angelverbot,shmag46862.html


----------



## phirania (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Das war ja nun nicht viel an Berichterstattung....#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Immerhin überhaupt im Fernsehen - hat der DAFV noch nie geschafft (nur in Bezahlsendern) ..

Es liegt auch mit an euch allen, es weiter zu verbreiten, an eure Abgeordneten, an eure Presse vor Ort, in eure Vereine etc..

Lars und die Jungs vor Ort HABEN wenigstens überhaupt etwas getan.

Wenn DAFV und Konsorten Anglern schon in den Rücken fallen, müsst ihr eben selber was tun und dafür sorgen..

Oder solltet ansonsten nicht jammern, wenn solche Angelverbote im Nachklapp - wie es jetzt schon versucht wird (FFH/Natura2000) in Binnengewässern - dann auch Stück für Stück kommen (Niedersachsen, Sachsen Anhalt aktuell etc.) ..

Da werden euch der Naturschutzverband DAFV und seine anglerfeindlichen, willenlos abnickenden Helfershelfer in den Landesverbänden sowenig AKTIV helfen wie hier ..

Die gehen lieber mit 4 Mann laufen bei einer Firma, statt mit 400.000 bei einer Demo gegen Angelverbote zusammen mit Anglern aufzulaufen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328637!

Nur GF Seggelke war auf der Anglerdemo jetzt zu sehen (wenn man ihn denn kannte!) - wo waren seine Mitläufer beim Lauf einer großen Firma, für die im Gegensatz zur Demo richtig geworben wurde?
Im Gegensatz zum Firmenlauf (Einfach laufen lassen) war er nicht mal kenntlich als DAFVler - aber hier gings ja auch um Interessen von Anglern und dem Angeln und nicht um eine Werbeveranstaltung einer großen Firma -* DAFV, pfui Teufel!*

Und im Gegensatz zu einigen Landesverbänden (Rheinischer, Anglerverband S-H) haben diese Anglerfeinde vom DAFV noch nicht mal was gespendet, sondern sich da nur heuchlerisch - und das nicht mal richtig und erkennbar - ins gemachte Bett gesetzt..

*Ich beglückwünsche die Organisatoren nochmals ausdrücklich für ihren Einsatz für Angler. *

Ich hoffe aber auch, dass sie zukünftig die  Anglerfeinde aus dem DAFV, DMV, LSFV-SH, LAV MeckPomm etc. aussperren, um nicht mit solchen Anglerfeinden in einen Topf geworfen zu werden.

Ausnehmen will ich da von den Anglerfeindverbänden im DAFV nur Rheinischer Fischereiverband (Kündigungsbeschluss beim DAFV), Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein (schon gekündigt beim DAFV) und Landesanglerverband Sachsen Anhalt - mehr DAFV-Abnickverbände fallen mir momentan nicht ein, die spendeten oder sich aktiv vor Ort erkennbar und freiwillig bei einer der Anglerdemos zeigten..

Ausnehmen will ich auch den Deutschen Fischerei-Verband, dessen Präsi Ortel zwar noch davon träumt, dass der bei ihm organisierte Sparten- und Anglerfeindverband DAFV 1 Million Angler vertreten würde (so seine Rede auf der SEHO bei der Demo, sind ja aber nur noch knapp über 500.000), der aber ansonsten Klartext sprach und die Solidarität der Berufsfischer mit den Anglern nochmal unterstrichen hat.  

Und der selbst als SPD-Mitglied und ehemaliger Bundestagsabgeordneter hier seiner Partei"freundin" Hendricks die Leviten gelesen hat.

Das war erstklassig!

Vielleicht macht es ihn auch mal nachdenklich, wen er sieht, was Angler, EGOH und Kutterkäptns auf die Beine stellen konnten, und wie der DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände dabei nach wie vor immer nur versagen?

Es wäre wünschenswert, würde er den DAFV wegen Verbandsschädigung im DFV rausschmeissen...

Jedenfalls dann, wenn man den DFV weiter ernst nehmen soll als Angler..


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Fehmarn24/Heiligenhafen berichtete auch schon mit Video vom Marsch durch Heiligenhafen:
https://www.facebook.com/fehmarn24/videos/1497411116945883/

Bericht dazu:
https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/verbot-niemals-kompromiss-8403771.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Fehmarn Air zeigt Luftbilder von der Demo:
https://www.facebook.com/FehmarnAir/posts/1577748362258096


----------



## Angelfischerei (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Im Namen des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes möchte ich mich hiermit nochmals ausdrücklich für den tollen Einsatz und die erstklassische Organisation bei Lars, Jens und den anderen Organisatoren bedanken.

Gerne haben wir direkt und indirekt unterstützt - ob als Sargträger oder Spender.

Es war ein tolles Erlebnis, was da auf die Beine gestellt wurde und jede Minute der für uns fast elfstündigen Autofahrt wert. 

Die Bootsdemo war Gänsehaut und Emotion pur, die ein oder andere Träne inclusive. Hoffentlich kommt die Botschaft in Berlin an.

Hanns Hönigs


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Auch wenn ich Deinen Nichkname für eine Zumutung für richtige Angler halte und Deinen Verband für bestenfalls "naja" (Umfaller, kein einbringen von Vorschlägen zur Fischereigesetzgebung bei den Verhandlungen in NRW):
*DANKE, richtig großes DANKE * für die aktive und finanzielle Unterstützung des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes  für die Demo - *damit habt ihr auch mal was für Angler und das Angeln  getan!!*

Im Gegensatz zu DAFV, LSFV-SH, DMV, LAV MeckPomm habt ihr euch wirklich aktiv mit eingebracht für Angler!

*Dafür meinen ehrlich gemeinten Respekt!*
(s. auch oben)




Angelfischerei schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt die Botschaft in Berlin an.


Bei der Politik hoffentlich genauso wie beim Angelverhinderungsverband DAFV und Konsorten!


----------



## Heidechopper (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Immerhin hat soeben das SH-Magazin im NDR Fernsehen über die Demo berichtet!
Meine Meinung: wer viel trommelt, wird auch irgendwann gehört! Mit nur Kritik wie "das bringt ja eh' nichts." oder ähnlichen Sprüchen werden wir Angler todsicher nichts erreichen! 
Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Lob an die Teilnehmer und Organisatoren. Macht so weiter, bis den Verbotspolitkern und den DAFV-Schnarchnasen die Ohren dröhnen!
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



heidechopper schrieb:


> macht so weiter, bis den verbotspolitkern und den dafv-schnarchnasen die ohren dröhnen!
> Gruß
> rolf


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## UMueller (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes Lob an die Teilnehmer und Organisatoren. Macht so weiter, bis den Verbotspolitkern und den DAFV-Schnarchnasen die Ohren dröhnen!
> Gruß
> Rolf



Das ist schön wenn jemand sowas schreibt aber zu sagen "Macht so weiter" nützt nur dann was wenn Leute die das sagen auch an so einer Demo teilnehmen. Ich sag mal an der Kundgebung waren nach meiner Schätzung vielleicht 300 Teilnehmer. Der Platz vor Baltic und der Seho war zwar gut gefüllt aber es hätten doch etwas mehr sein dürfen. Nun war ja auch der Seggelke ein Teilnehmer aber warum hat der sich nicht als Redner gemeldet#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



UMueller schrieb:


> Nun war ja auch der Seggelke ein Teilnehmer aber warum hat der sich nicht als Redner gemeldet#d


Gott sei Dank - in meinen Augen heuchlerische Anglerfeinde sollen da gar nicht erst reden dürfen.

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausnehmen will ich auch den Deutschen Fischerei-Verband, dessen Präsi Ortel zwar noch davon träumt, dass der bei ihm organisierte Sparten- und Anglerfeindverband DAFV 1 Million Angler vertreten würde (so seine Rede auf der SEHO bei der Demo, sind ja aber nur noch knapp über 500.000), der aber ansonsten Klartext sprach und die Solidarität der Berufsfischer mit den Anglern nochmal unterstrichen hat.
> 
> Und der selbst als SPD-Mitglied und ehemaliger Bundestagsabgeordneter hier seiner Partei"freundin" Hendricks die Leviten gelesen hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



UMueller schrieb:


> Nun war ja auch der Seggelke ein Teilnehmer aber warum hat der sich nicht als Redner gemeldet#d



Weil er lieber über Teamgeist bei Firmenläufen philosophiert anstatt sich offen und laut mit und für Angler und andere Betroffene zu solidarisieren.

Sichere Freunde erkennt man in unsicherer Lage..die Frage ob man solchen DAFV "Freunden" vertrauensvoll den Rücken zuwenden kann,dürfte damit wohl endgültig geklärt sein.

Mit denen möchte ich nicht mal am gleichen Tisch sitzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich Deinen Nichkname für eine Zumutung für richtige Angler halte und Deinen Verband für bestenfalls "naja" (Umfaller, kein einbringen von Vorschlägen zur Fischereigesetzgebung bei den Verhandlungen in NRW):
> *DANKE, richtig großes DANKE * für die aktive und finanzielle Unterstützung des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes  für die Demo - *damit habt ihr auch mal was für Angler und das Angeln  getan!!*
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu DAFV, LSFV-SH, DMV, LAV MeckPomm habt ihr euch wirklich aktiv mit eingebracht für Angler!
> ...



Und nun veröffentlicht der Rheinische Fischereiverband auch noch einen guten Bericht zur Anglerdemo!!

Wird mir langsam unheimlich.......................


----------



## Skott (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nun veröffentlicht der Rheinische Fischereiverband auch noch einen guten Bericht zur Anglerdemo!!
> 
> Wird mir langsam unheimlich.......................



Ja, es gibt auch noch Verbände, die der Realität in's Auge sehen
und zumindest versuchen, etwas für uns Angler zu tun...

Danke für diesen offenen und wirklich guten Beitrag, Hanns!!!#6#6#6#6:l


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Naja, ich weiss nicht. 
Gerade erst musste ich die wieder anglerfeindlicher stufen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der Fischereiverband NRW in seinem Arbeitskreis Recht beschlossen hatte (mit allen anwesenden Landesverbänden, also auch den hier gelisteten Westfalen-Lippe und Rheinischer Fischereiverband), lieber KEINE Forderungen bez. Fischereigesetz bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen zu stellen (es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen...), während z. B. Jäger da aktiv waren (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4678868#post4678868), kommt Westfalen-Lippe für diese anglerfeindliche Untätigkeit nun direkt nach DAFV und PETA, der Rheinische wird von Platz 11 auf Platz 6 zurück gesetzt.


Und es gibt Bestrebungen im Präsidium, wieder in den DAFV zurück zu wollen bzw. gar nicht erst zu kündigen trotz des eindeutigen Beschlusses mit über 85% der HV.

Auf der anderen Seite dann hier mit der Anglerdemo eine einwandfreie Sache, topp dargestellt und veröffentlicht...

Pathologisch würde man sowas wohl "dissoziative Identitätsstörung " nennen....

Weiss nicht, was ich davon wirklich halten soll..

Hier beim Thema Anglerdemo war der Rheinische Fischereiverband jedenfalls anerkannt mal auf der richtigen Seite und hat das Richtige getan!

Meinen ehrlichen Respekt dafür!!


----------



## Skott (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Thomas, ich hoffe inständig, dass sie in allen wichtigen Belangen den richtigen Weg einschlagen u. verfolgen...

Klar ist, gegen den Strom zu schwimmen schwierig, aber trotzdem viel besser, als mit dem Strom geschwommen, unterzugegehen, oder ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Skott schrieb:


> Klar ist, gegen den Strom zu schwimmen schwierig, aber trotzdem viel besser, als mit dem Strom geschwommen,
> unterzugegehen, oder ???


klar - genau das sehe ich noch nicht beim Rheinischen - bis jetzt sind immer wieder umgefallen .
Ich verfolge das aber ja weiter.
Hier bei Anglerdemo waren sie klasse, dass muss man (und dann auch ich) schlicht anerkennen..
Da capo!!


----------



## Stichling63 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Moin, ich bin auch mitgelaufen und kann nur sagen, topp ! 
Die Demo war rundherum gelungen und es gab keine Unfälle oder Verletzte. 

Viel vergessen anscheinen das die Demo von privatleuten auf die Beine gestellt wurde. Es gibt/gab also keine festen Vereinsstruckturen, die über Jahre eingespielt sind. Alles was bei beiden Demos angeschoben wurde hat in einem kleinen privaten Kreis begonnen. Kein Fischereiverein oder gar eine übergeordnete Orgarnisation hat solch eine Veranstaltung hinbekommen. 

Also Chapeau für das Orga-Team ! 

Eins hat diese Demo aber eindeutig gezeigt, wenn einige Menschen sich mit Begeisterung für Ihr Hobby einsetzen, kann man was bewegen. Von besserwissenden Sesselfurzen haben wir genug.

Ich bin stolz darauf, Teil dieser sehr guten Veranstaltung gewesen zu sein.

Schönen Gruß von Fehmarn

Jörg Josef


----------



## Skott (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin auch mitgelaufen und kann nur sagen, topp !
> Die Demo war rundherum gelungen und es gab keine Unfälle oder Verletzte.
> 
> Viel vergessen anscheinen das die Demo von privatleuten auf die Beine gestellt wurde. Es gibt/gab also keine festen Vereinsstruckturen, die über Jahre eingespielt sind. Alles was bei beiden Demos angeschoben wurde hat in einem kleinen privaten Kreis begonnen. Kein Fischereiverein oder gar eine übergeordnete Orgarnisation hat solch eine Veranstaltung hinbekommen. Also Chapeau für das Orga-Team !
> ...



Danke für Dein Engagement! #6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Moin, ich bin auch mitgelaufen und kann nur sagen, topp !
> Die Demo war rundherum gelungen und es gab keine Unfälle oder Verletzte.
> 
> Viel vergessen anscheinen das die Demo von privatleuten auf die Beine gestellt wurde. Es gibt/gab also keine festen Vereinsstruckturen, die über Jahre eingespielt sind. Alles was bei beiden Demos angeschoben wurde hat in einem kleinen privaten Kreis begonnen. Kein Fischereiverein oder gar eine übergeordnete Orgarnisation hat solch eine Veranstaltung hinbekommen.
> ...


Man hätte es kaum besser ausdrücken können....
Danke!


----------



## Wander-HH (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



UMueller schrieb:


> ... Nun war ja auch der Seggelke ein Teilnehmer aber warum hat der sich nicht als Redner gemeldet#d


Ich bedauer erst heute erfahren zu haben, wer das war. Er saß nicht mal 2 mtr. vor mir auf der Seho und ich bin mir sicher, dass es ein paar rege Diskussionen gegeben hätte, hätte ich es gewusst.

Ein gemütliches unerkenntliches Untertauchen in der Menge als stiller Teilnehmer eines Dachverbandes, nach dem Motto "Wir waren dabei." finde ich mehr als beschämend. #q 

Der DAFV hat sichtbar an vorderster Front zu stehen, gemeinsam zu kämpfen mit den Verbänden / Vereinen, bei jedem bestehenden und geplanten Angelverbot.

Persönlich hätte ich mir allerdings gewünscht, dass mehr Verbände und Vereine aus dem Norden teilgenommen und klare Kante gezeigt hätten. Da lobe ich die Anwesenheit von Siegfried Stockfleth, Präsident vom Anglerverband Schleswig Holstein.

P.s. Meine erste Demo und dann noch Sargträger. Ich bin noch nie im Leben so oft fotografiert worden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Ja, man sieht auch wieder an Deinem Posting, Wander, welche Verbände und Orgas WIRKLICH angelfreundlich sind, und welche - wie der DAFV - nur elende, im Kern anglerfeindliche Heuchler, denen es wichtiger ist, "es laufen zu lassen" (da tauchen sie dann auch mit 4 Mann bei einem Firmenlauf auf in DAFV-Shirts, während sie hier, wo es um Angeln und Angler geht, den Schwanz einziehen und im Gegensatz zu LVs nicht mal was spenden) ..:


----------



## Mefoangler53 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Ein Satz aus dem Bericht des NDR:
„gegen die Meinung von Naturschützern und die Tatsache, dass der Dorsch lt. Studien vom Aussterben bedroht ist.“
Ich unterstütze die Versuche, die Probleme die sich für die Angler ergeben, an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Allerdings frage ich mich ob die jetzige Ausrichtung der Demonstrationen dazu geeignet ist
Ich werde einfach das Gefühl nicht los, dass wir Angler für die Interessen anderer benutzt werden. Wofür sollen wir uns stark machen? Im Vorfeld dieser Demos wurde immer wieder über die finanziellen Probleme der Kuttereigner berichtet. Über Umsatzrückgänge in der Touristikbranche und bei Baltic Kölln. Die Ängste der Betroffenen kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Trotzdem halte ich es für einen Fehler, den Fokus nur darauf auszurichten. Ich möchte zwei Transparente nennen, die bei der Demo gezeigt wurden
-Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord und Ostsee- -Falsche Politik zerstört den Angeltourismus und damit unsere Region-
Diese Aussagen sind mir als Angler zu pauschal und weit von der eigentlichen Problematik entfernt. Das die Dorschbestände schwinden, ist ja wohl unbestritten. Wir Angler sind ein Teil dieser Welt und dürfen uns deshalb beim Schutz und Wiederaufbau der Population nicht ausnehmen. Die beliebte Floskel: Ich bin als Angler doch nicht Schuld am Niedergang der Fischschwärme, warum soll ich denn jetzt mit Fanglimits bestraft werden? kann doch nicht wirklich die Überzeugung von uns Anglern sein. Gerade wir sollten mit der Forderung nach *mehr sinnvollem Schutz* vorneweg gehen. 
Deshalb: Für *alle* verpflichtende regionale und zeitlich begrenzte Schonzeiten ………… Senkung der Fangquoten für die kommerzielle Fischerei Entnahmefenster 
Die pauschalen Aussagen der genannten Transparente, führen zu den gleichen pauschalen Kommentaren in der öffentlichen Berichtserstattung. Leider werden die Dachverbände der Angler von inkompetenten dilettantischen Altherren(damen)riegen geleitet (gebremst). Hier sind uns die Schützerverbände einen Quantensprung voraus. Deren Vorstandsposten sind Sprungbretter für politische Karieren. Bei unseren Vorstandsposten, habe ich den Eindruck, es sind Sprungtücher für gescheiterte Laufbahnen.


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Eigentlich bin ich seit gestern 17.00 Uhr mit der Nachbereitung beschäftigt und wollte mich heute noch nicht online äußern.

Jetzt sehe ich uns aber doch in der Pflicht.

Hast Du Dich mit der Demo beschäftigt Mefoangler 53? Wir haben gegen Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt demonstriert, nicht gegen das Baglimit! Sagen auch die Banner.

Es gibt keinen wissenschaftlichen Grund, der ein Verbot rechtfertigt. 

Und was hat das Angelverbot im Fehmarnbelt mit dem Dorschbestand zu tun? 

Natürlich sind die wirtschaftlichen Folgen in erster Linie durch das Baglimit entstanden. Aber alle Teilnehmer der gestrigen Demo haben mitbekommen, dass viele Angler bei den Kuttereignern absagen oder gar nicht anreisen, weil ja im Fehmarnbelt das Angeln verboten ist/wird. Die Politik hat ja klar kommuniziert, dass das Angelverbot noch im Juni 2017 kommt. 

Achja, der Dorsch ist also vom Aussterben bedroht? Sagt der NDR. Ist eine Falschaussage! Der 2016'er Jahrgang ist mit 65.000 Tonnen einer der stärksten Jahrgänge seit Beginn der Aufzeichnungen. Sind die vom Himmel gefallen?

Die Quote der Berufsfischer wird im kommenden Jahr deutlich erhöht (10 ICES Empfehlung, die Politik macht da locker 30% draus).

Bitte nicht zwei Themen vermischen. Danke!


----------



## Mefoangler53 (18. Juni 2017)

Hallo Anglerdemo

 Ruhig Brauner
 Ich stimme dir zu. Bin aber der Meinung die Ziele sollten deutlicher herausgestellt werden.
 Ich habe mich damit beschäftigt und unterstütze diese Demonstrationen.
 Meine Hochachtung für euren Einsatz.
 Trotzdem sollten Anregungen und Kritik erlaubt sein.
 Habe mal gelernt, Kritik kann voranbringen.
 Petri

Auch ich bin gegen die Aussperrung der Freizeitangler in den AWZ, während alle anderen weitermachen dürfen wie bisher.
 Bitte genau lesen.
 Ich bin nur gegen die pauschalen Aussagen, wie z.B.:
 Gegen Angelverbote in Nord und Ostsee.
 Es ist ja zu sehen, wie leicht dies negativ interpretiert werden kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Dieser Satz aus dem Bericht des NDR:
„gegen die Meinung von Naturschützern.“
müsste eine Steilvorlage für den Naturschutzverband DAFV sein, jetzt könnte er sich ja mal für Angler profilieren und als Naturschützer bzw. Naturschutzverband diesem widersprechen! #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dieser Satz aus dem Bericht des NDR:
> „gegen die Meinung von Naturschützern.“
> *müsste eine Steilvorlage für den Naturschutzverband DAFV sein, *jetzt könnte er sich ja mal für Angler profilieren und als Naturschützer bzw. Naturschutzverband diesem widersprechen! #t


muahaha.....
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Auf Youtube tauchen auch die ersten Videos auf - Gänsehaut am Ende beim Hupen :


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerdemo
> 
> Ruhig Brauner
> Ich stimme dir zu. Bin aber der Meinung die Ziele sollten deutlicher herausgestellt werden.
> ...



Natürlich ist Kritik erlaubt! Ich wollte das nur noch einmal deutlich machen, meine Antwort war also keinesfalls bösartig. 

Ein Banner muss kurz und bündig sein und "Nein zum Angelverbot in Nord- und Ostsee" ist neben "Love the sea" unser Markenzeichen.

Wir haben mittlerweile ca. 250 "Love the sea" Flaggen und über 15.000 Aufkleber im Umlauf :g


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Es  war einfach nur unglaublich! So langsam realisieren wir, welch  einmaliges Ereignis wir mit dem Bootskonvoi und der Seebestattung auf  die Beine gestellt haben. Wir waren von der Resonanz überwältigt. Danke  an alle Teilnehmer und alle die uns unterstützt haben. Wahnsinn die  Emotionen dabei bei allen Beteiligten!

 Es sind immer ganz viele  Menschen in so eine Aktion eingebunden, die jedoch häufig im Hintergund  bleiben (müssen), aber ohne die das nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
 Aus diesem Grund möchte ich zwei ganz wichtige Boote heute erwähnen.

  1. Das Rettungsboot der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr Heiligenhafen! Wir  mussten gemäß unseren Auflagen ein Rettungsboot dabei haben und Yanneck  und seine Crew haben sofort zugesagt. Für immer in Erinnerung bleiben  wird mir Yannecks Spruch "Seegang ist erst, wenn man unser Blaulicht  nicht mehr zwischen den Wellenbergen sieht". Danke Yanneck, danke  Freiwillige Feuerwehr Heiligenhafen!

 2. Die Besatzung der  "Fehmarn". Der Kapitän rief mich noch kurz vor Beginn an und wünschte  eine erfolgreiche Veranstaltung! Man hat uns aus "sicherer" Entfernung  beobachtet und uns wirklich "machen lassen". Danke schön!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Einfach geil!

Danke an Feuerwehr und WaPo!!

Auch geil:
Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Wir  wurden gestern des Öfteren gefragt, wie wir unsere Sargträger  ausgewählt haben. Das war relativ einfach. Wir haben sämtliche Verbände,  die uns ihre Unterstützung vor Ort zugesichert hatten, angeschrieben  und Sargträger gesucht. 
 Letztendlich hat sich aus den erfolgten Rückmeldungen die Aufstellung ergeben.

 1. Fehmarnangler.net
 2. RhFV e.V. 
 3. Deutscher Fischereiverband
 4. Hamburger Angler 
 5. Lilal e.V.
 6. Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V.
 7. KAV Nordfriesland
 8. Anglerverband Schleswig- Holstein

Ein besonderer Dank gilt in diesem Zusammenhang auch Barbara H. aus  Berlin für seinen geilen Auftritt! Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich Deinen  Namen erwähnen darf René? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Allen Trägern und dem Sensenmann ein großes Dankeschön von uns! Ihr wart SPITZE!


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Kann man den Film ohne Gänsehaut anschauen?

https://youtu.be/ZHP6ffDZxFk


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Ein Bericht von Fehmarn24.

https://www.fehmarn24.de/fehmarn/abschied-angeltourismus-8412765.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

guter Bericht!!!


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Es geht weiter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt!!

KLASSE und weiter mit unserer Unterstützung, das ist klar!


----------



## Anglerdemo (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Danke Thomas!

Anglerdemo 3.0 wird anders, versprochen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Spannung steigt ;-)


----------



## Brutzlaff (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Das Finale?? Ich glaube nicht so recht, dass ein Ende der Thematik sichtbar ist, oder?

Ich ziehe auf jeden Fall nochmals meinen Hut vor euch|stolz:


----------



## Wander-HH (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Einfach nur geil ... schreit da jemand und freut sich tierisch. Und zurecht. :vik:


----------



## Koenigsgambit (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Moin,
habe eine E-Mail an den SPD Parteivorstand gesandt. Mal sehen, ob sich etwas rührt...
quote
Sehr geehrter Herr Schulz,
als gebürtiger Hamburger waren  ich und meine Familie traditionell der SPD zugewandt. Nun nicht mehr. Der kleine Mann hatte die
"Brieftaube" als Rennpferd seiner Klasse, und/oder geht/ging nach  Feierabend an den Fluß,See etc. um sich an der Natur zu laben, zu angeln  und zu entspannen. Es werden Ostseetörns gebucht,gerade aus dem  Binnenland ( mit führend aus NRW), und dies soll es nun bald, dank der  Ministerin B. Hendricks,
nicht mehr geben. Protest regt sich, die Presse reagiert mehr und mehr  zeitnah, die Verbreitung über die sozialen Medien wie Facebook und  andere läuft rasend, sogar schon grenzüberschreitend!
Hier ein link zu Ihrem besseren Verständnis:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/sho...57#post4681357
Bitte stoppen Sie unnötige Verbote!
Viele tausend Wähler werden dies mit einem Kreuzchen zu honorieren wissen!
MfG
Gunnar


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Das Finale?? Ich glaube nicht so recht, dass ein Ende der Thematik sichtbar ist, oder?
> 
> Ich ziehe auf jeden Fall nochmals meinen Hut vor euch|stolz:



Es wird absehbar eine Entscheidung der Politik geben, deshalb "Das Finale". Wir müssen unser nächstes Zeichen sehr zeitnah setzen, damit wir noch vor der Entscheidung erhört werden .



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil ... schreit da jemand und freut sich tierisch. Und zurecht. :vik:



Ich musste es (mehrfach :q) in die Welt brüllen Wander! Die letzten Wochen waren hart, dann die Emotionen bei der Seebestattung und anschließend das Gefühl "es hat alles funktioniert". Da habe ich meinen Gefühlen freien Lauf gelassen. Ich war der glücklichste Mensch im Fehmarnsund!


----------



## Wander-HH (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> ...
> Ich musste es (mehrfach :q) in die Welt brüllen Wander! Die letzten Wochen waren hart, dann die Emotionen bei der Seebestattung und anschließend das Gefühl "es hat alles funktioniert". Da habe ich meinen Gefühlen freien Lauf gelassen. Ich war der glücklichste Mensch im Fehmarnsund!


Mehr als verständlich und dir gegönt. Das war eine absolut reife Leistung. :m


----------



## Kjeld (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Im Deutschlandfunk kam gerade auch ein sehr guter Beitrag zum Thema.


----------



## schlotterschätt (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Danke für den Tip. #6

http://srv.deutschlandradio.de/themes/dradio/script/aod/index.html?audioMode=2&audioID=4&state%5BlaunchMode%5D=4&state%5BlaunchModeState%5D%5Bsuche%5D%5BsearchTerm%5D=freizeitfischen


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Jetzt in der Schonzeit nur drei Dorsche? Ist schon bisserl älter der Beitrag, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Den haben die jetzt wohl wieder ausgegraben...
Dennoch gut und nicht so schützergeprägt wie vieles sonst aus dem ÖR


----------



## Anglerdemo (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Ja, das ist der Beitrag vom 22. April 2017 vom NDR ein wenig "angehübscht".


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Gesamte Rede Lars Wernicke:
[youtube1]YfkTExuAlEc[/youtube1]


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Es  wird an der Zeit uns noch einmal bei allen Firmen zu bedanken, die uns  ihr Vertrauen geschenkt haben und in den letzten Wochen und Monaten  unterstützt haben.

 Unsere „Logo-Partner“ möchten wir an erster Stelle nennen. Die Reihenfolge ist frei gewählt!

 Behr Angelsport 
 Fishersmann‘s Partner
 Hochseeangeln MS Einigkeit 
 RhFV e.V. von 1880
 Angelsport Moritz Nord
 Zebco Europe 
 Jenzi DEGA
 Dieter Eisele Sea-fishing
 Baltic Kölln

Eine Zuwendung oder „besondere Unterstützung“ haben wir zudem von folgenden Verbänden, Vereinen und Firmen erhalten

Fehmarnangler.net
 Jahr Top Special Verlag
 Kavas Haus- und Gartenservice
 DMV e.V.
 ASV Hamburger Angler e.V.
 Kreisanglerverband Nordfriesland e.V.
 CF Fishing 
 Wassersportzentrum Großenbrode
 Anglerverband Schleswig- Holstein e.V.
 Angelsportverband Hamburg e.V.
Hochseeangeln.com
 Paul Parey Verlag
 Verband der Bäder- und Hochseeangelschiffe e.V.
 Heiligenhafener Verkehrsbetriebe
 Medienpartner: Anglerboard.de

Allen Unterstützern sagen wir vielen Dank an dieser Stelle...
 ... und für "Anglerdemo 3.0- Das Finale" suchen wir ab sofort wieder Sponsoren und Unterstützer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gemeinsam gegen anglerfeindliche Politik!

 Infos unter anglerdemo@online.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

habe ich vorne schon gleich eingepflegt...


----------



## Anglerdemo (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Und heute sind wir dann Thema im Deutschen Bundestag.

Danke Ingrid Pahlmann von der CDU/CSU!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

SUPER!!!! Da sollte Frau Dr. als abgewählte Bundestagsabgeordnete dem DAFV im Bundestag mehr Gewicht verschaffen.

Dass dies bis heute gescheitert ist, zeigt unter anderem das Interview mit Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte:
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/e3HU0fpReB4

Gerade Jan Korte beklagt die mangelnde Präsenz des DAFV DEUTLICHST!!

Dass hier aktuell wiederum die "Amateure", die normalen Angler und die Dienstleister für Angler, die Organisatoren der Anglerdemo, es schaffen, das Thema auch in den Bundestag zu bringen, während es immer noch im Raume steht, dass Frau Dr. H-K mit dem DAFV (und LSFV-SH;M LAV-MeckPomm etc.) die Angler verkauft hat und Verständnis gezeigt für Angelverbote in den AWZ, das ist leider nur zu typisch!!

Der DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände versagen oder machen es schlimmer - Angler und ihre Dienstleister können nur noch versuchen, den Schaden zu begrenzen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

DANKE auch hier nochmal an Lars und die Organisatoren der Anglerdemo!

Wenigstens eine Orga, die sich für Angler einsetzt!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Zur Information:

Die Sitzung des Bundestags beginnt heute um 13.00 Uhr 
Die Fragestunde ist ab 13.35 Uhr vorgesehen ( Tagesordnung Bundestag )

Man kann sich das live im Parlamentsfernsehen via Stream anschauen. Die Sitzung wird auf Kanal 1 übertragen. >> Link zum Stream <<


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Super, Franz, DANKE!!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo miteinander



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und heute sind wir dann Thema im Deutschen Bundestag.
> 
> Danke Ingrid Pahlmann von der CDU/CSU!



Und, hat sich´s jemand angeschaut? Und was ist rausgekommen?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Wird schriftlich beantwortet, sobald das raus ist, kriegen wirs.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Und heute sind wir dann Thema im Deutschen Bundestag.
> 
> Danke Ingrid Pahlmann von der CDU/CSU!



Es gibt jetzt die Antworten vom BMUB auf die Fragen von Ingrid Pahlmann von der CDU/ CSU.

 Von der Argumentation für uns nichts Neues, es gibt weiterhin keinen wissenschaftlichen, haltbaren Nachweis.

  Jedoch sollte sich jeder Wassersportler die Antworten genau durchlesen!  Wir haben immer wiederholt, dass es sich hierbei um den Beginn eines  generellen Verbotes für den gesamten Wassersport bis hin zu  nutzungsfreien Zonen in den Natura-2000 Gebieten handeln wird.

  Zitat „Der von der Freizeitfischerei ausgehende Bootsverkehr entfaltet  sein Störpotenzial durch den Aufenthalt abseits der  Hauptschifffahrtsrouten direkt über den Nahrungs¬gründen der Seevögel,  den geschützten Sandbänken und Riffen“.

 Das ist natürlich nicht  wissenschaftlich belegt! Also entweder alle oder keiner wird es am Ende  heißen müssen, um „Willkür“ zu vermeiden. Wie wird es dann wohl  entschieden?

 Eventuell verbieten die uns ja das Angeln auf Dorsch  bald vollständig, damit der Schweinswal Futter hat. Der frisst im  Übrigen laut der Antwort anscheinend nur die Dorsche, die nicht durch  Angler gefangen werden. Das kann man zumindest denken, wenn man die  Begründung liest. Damit bekommt auch das bag limit auf Dorsch eine ganz  neue Bedeutung. Jeder von Anglern nicht gefangene Dorsch ist zusätzliche  Nahrung für die Schweinswale. Der Wiederaufbau des Laichdorschbestandes  ist also gar nicht mehr unser Problem, dass des Schweinswals war es  noch nie – unser gemeinsames Problem sind die unternährten Schweinswale  in der Ostsee. Ein Nachweis hierfür – fehlt wie bei allen anderen  Punkten dieser Diskussion wie immer völlig.

 In Wahrheit ernährt  sich der Schweinswal in erster Linie von kleinen Fischen wie Heringen,  Makrelen und Plattfischen wie Scholle und Flunder – von Dorschen eher  nicht. Daran erkennt man die notdürftigen und lächerlichen  Argumentationsversuche durch das BMUB.

 Zitat „Der  Erhaltungszustand des Lebensraumtyps „Riffe“ in der Ostsee wurde im  letzten FFH-Bericht 2013 (Dritter Nationaler Bericht (Berichtsperiode  2007–2012) gemäß Artikel 17 FFH-Richtlinie) mit „unzureichend“ bewertet.  Schutzmaßnahmen auf Ebene der Natura 2000-Schutz-ziele sind  dementsprechend dringend zu ergreifen.“
 Es fehlt jedoch weiterhin  der Nachweis, dass die Freizeitfischerei hier Schaden anrichtet oder  alleine durch ein Verbot der Freizeitfischerei die Ziele erreicht  werden. Ebenso ist klar zu erkennen, dass die EU kein Verbot der  Freizeitfischerei fordert, sondern lediglich darauf verweist, dass  Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen werden müssen. Im übrigem attestiert selbst  das BfN dem Schutzgebiet Fehmarnbelt einen guten bis sehr guten Zustand!

  Zitat“ Es handelt sich nicht um ein pauschales Verbot, sondern um eine  räumlich und zeitlich differenzierte Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei  in den Schutzgebieten. Durch die vorgeschlagenen Verordnungen wird die  Freizeitfischerei nur auf einen Teil der Schutzgebiete ausgeschlossen.  Das bedeutet, große Teile der deutschen Nord- und Ostsee sind weiterhin  für die Freizeitfischerei uneingeschränkt nutzbar.“
 Ein  unbegründetes Verbot bleibt unbegründet auch wenn es nicht pauschal ist  oder auf reduzierte Fläche umgesetzt wird. Auch wenn große Teile der  Nord – und Ostsee – die nicht im Zugriff des BMUB unterliegen –  großzügig vom BMUB „uneingeschränkt nutzbar“ betitelt wurden, ändert es  nichts an der Tatsache, dass große Teile der deutschen AWZ zukünftig  nicht mehr beangelt werden dürfen.

 Unabhängig hiervon ist nicht  die prozentuale Wasserfläche entscheidend, sondern der Anteil an  Fanggründen und die liegen leider in großen Teilen in der AWZ. Wenn auf  der 10% der Fläche der Deutschland das Autofahren verbietet – mag das  kein „pauschales Verbot“ sein. Sind die 10% aber das gesamte Straßennetz  ist dieses sehr erheblich!

 Wir legen Euch einmal mehr die Karte  der Natura-2000 Gebiete rund um Fehmarn bei. Dann wird jedem ersichtlich  gegen was wir kämpfen und warum alle mitmachen sollten.

 Dies ist  nur eine erste kurze Reaktion unsererseits. Eine ausführliche  Stellungsnahmen wird es von uns in den kommenden Tagen geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

siehe auch dazu:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328875 

da werde ich das Statement von Anglerdemo auch noch einfügen. 

DANKE einmal mehr für klare Worte an Anglerdemo, während Politik und Verbände versagen!


----------



## Wander-HH (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Lars,

hier mal die Übersetzung eure Karte. 

Quellen: http://natura2000.eea.europa.eu/# und https://www.marinetraffic.com/de/ais/home/centerx:11.0/centery:54.6/zoom:8 Stand: 22.06.2017 / ca. 22:00 Uhr)

Interessant ist auch zu erfahren was momentan durch den Fehmarnbelt fährt. Chemitanker / OilProductstanker.

Ich kann die App von MarineTraffic nur empfehlen.



> Es handelt sich nicht um ein pauschales Verbot, sondern um eine   räumlich und zeitlich differenzierte Regulierung der Freizeitfischerei   in den Schutzgebieten. Durch die vorgeschlagenen Verordnungen wird die   Freizeitfischerei nur auf einen Teil der Schutzgebiete ausgeschlossen.   Das bedeutet, große Teile der deutschen Nord- und Ostsee sind weiterhin   für die Freizeitfischerei uneingeschränkt nutzbar.“


Ich stelle mir eine räumlich und zeitlich differenzierte Regulierung des Schiffverkehrs in den Schutzgebieten vor. Schliesslich gibt es westlich von Dänemark Wasserflächen genug.

Oder 

eine   räumlich und zeitlich differenzierte Regulierung des Autoverkehrs auf der Fehmarnsundbrücke in den Schutzgebieten vor. 

Hey komm, existiert in der EU nicht ein wunderbares Autobahnnetz?

Wenn ich mir den Natura2000 viewer anschaue, dann gibt es - sorry - nur eine Lösung. Eine Küstenbanmeile von mind. 1 Km - eventuell noch vermint - an der gesamten Ost- / Nordsee. Das verhindert auch, dass Badegäste am Strand von Meeresvögel belästigt werden. 

Und wichtige Häfen müssen leider ca. 100 Km landauswärts verlegt werden.

Wie heist es so schön in der Buchhaltung, ohne Beleg ... keine Buchung.


----------



## Anglerdemo (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Ja Wander, es sieht aktuell nicht gut aus. Das war aber schon vor 6 Monaten so.

Natürlich werten wir Anglerdemo 2.0 als Erfolg, aber hätten wir nicht mindestens 5.000 Angler in Heiligenhafen anstatt 500 und mindestens 250 Boote anstatt 80 inkl. der Kutter sein müssen?

Wo waren all die Angler? Haben die es wirklich immer noch nicht verstanden? Oder haben die resigniert?

Wo sind denn manche Verbände und beziehen öffentlich Stellung?

Haben die meisten Angler wirklich noch nicht verstanden was in den kommenden Monaten und Jahren droht? 

Die Meerforelle erhält vermutlich ein Baglimit, der Hering wird beschränkt und der Aal vermutlich auch ab 2018 ganzjährig geschont. 

Der Schweinswal breitet sich aus (Sea Shepard ist ja die nächsten Monate in der westlichen Ostsee auf Beobachtungstourund wird schon überall in der westlichen Ostsee Beobachtungen notieren) und wird somit auch in vielen anderen Gebieten als Argument herhalten müssen- neben dem Bootsverkehr durch Angelboote.

Dann der Verband aus MVP mit der Agenda 45-0-10. Das wird das Ende für die Brandungsangler. Wann fängt man schon einen 45'er Dorsch in der Brandung? Dazu verangelt man vermutlich 20-30 kleine Dorsche (oder mehr). Also sollte man aus Tierschutzgründen das Brandungsangeln gleich ganz verbieten. Diese Argumentation sehe ich von NABU, BUND und PETA scon auf uns zukommen. So wie wir davor gewarnt habe, dass die Agenda 45-0-10 nicht auf EU Ebene umzusetzen sein wird und nur zu neuen, zusätzlichen Beschränkungen für deutsche Angler führen wird. Dieses wird ja mittlerweile u.a. von Thünen als realistische Möglichkeit gesehen und für eine gute Regelung nach Ende der europäischen Beschränkungen für Freizeitfischer kommentiert. Viele Angler finden diese Reglung anscheinend gut und erkennen nicht, welch dünnes Eis damit betreten wird.

Deutschland schafft das Angeln ab und die Angler helfen mit. Für mich einfach nur unglaublich. 

Dazu zähle ich mich allerdigs nicht! Nein, ich schäme mich auch nicht für mein Hobby.

Resignieren passt nicht zu mir, ich werde weiter kämpfen!


----------



## Wegberger (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo Angeldemo,

höchste Achtung vor deinen/euren Einsatz ..... aber springt ihr nicht viel zu weit und seht vor lauter Wald die Bäume nicht ?

Euer Feindbild ist zur Zeit die politische Ebene .... etwas abstraktes und für den Angler nicht greifbares.



> Wo waren all die Angler? Haben die es wirklich immer noch nicht verstanden? Oder haben die resigniert?


Ohne Unterstützung des LV und durchgetaktete Werbung & Ansage in den Vereinen -> wird sich hier nichts ändern! Aus meiner Sicht bedient sich die politische Ebene der betroffenen verbandlichen Sicht ..... und nun zähle 1 + 1 zusammen und beachte wer hier unterstützt und nicht. 

Durch das falsche Feindbild lasst ihr aus meiner Sicht zu, dass die Mit- oder gar Haupttäter auf Verbandsebene sich lachend zurücklehnen und das Politik-Bashing als willkommenden Deckung begrüßen. Ein geschalteter Minischriftzug ist dann das Alibi .... das man doch auch dabei war. Seine aktiven Mitglieder führt man aber nicht zur Unterstützung heran -> warum wohl ???? 

Und hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer ..... der Hebel kann nur sein, das die ggf. aktive Rolle der LV`s und des BV`s bei diesen Mist die vorausschauende Loyalität der Angler in ihre Vereins- und Verbandsspitze ins Mark erschüttert. Das muss klar benannt werden und vor den LV und BV Geschäftsstellen ausgekippt werden.

Die Hendricks ist ein klasse Placebo ..... die wahren Verräter an unseren Hobby zu vernebeln....!


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Angeldemo,
> 
> höchste Achtung vor deinen/euren Einsatz ..... aber springt ihr nicht viel zu weit und seht vor lauter Wald die Bäume nicht ?
> 
> ...



Wir möchten Dir nicht widersprechen! 

Warum haben wir Anglerdemo gestartet? Weil wir das Gefühl hatten, niemand interessiert sich für die Belange der Meeresangler bzw. den Angeltourismus!

Wir wollten einfach ein Zeichen setzen und unser Kampf ist noch nicht zu Ende. In erster Linie versuchen wir natürlich ein öffentliches Zeichen zu setzen, aber auch die Politik zu erreichen. Die SPD ist in einem Tief und wir hoffen, dass man sich durch Sticheleien von unserer Seite (Stichwort "kleinr Mann" und "über die Dörfer tingeln") für uns interessiert.

Letztendlich kann jeder Angler in Deutschland sehen, wer von den Verbänden sich wie für unsere Aktion und uns Angler bzw. unser Hobby einsetzt.

Wir reichen jedem Verband/ Verein die Hand und werden niemanden in der Unterstützung ablehnen! Wir haben ein klares Ziel und gehen den Weg mit allen, die unseren Weg begleiten wollen.

Wir können aber auch festhalten, dass die Kiter von Lilal e.V. zur Zeit am aktivsten in der Unterstützung hinter den Kulissen sind, nicht die Angelverbände. Das gibt uns schon zu denken!

Nach der Verabschiedung des Bundesnaturschutzgesetz in der jetzigen Form ist der Kampf natürlich deutlich schwieriger geworden. Mittwochmorgen trudete die Info bei uns ein, angedeutet hatte sich das bereits Ende letzter Woche. Aus diesem Grund nennen wir Anglerdemo 3.0 auch "Das Finale", denn danach ist unser Weg zu Ende.

Wir bündeln jetzt noch einmal unsere Kräfte und gehen den Weg bis nach ganz oben. 

Anschließend hilft eh nur noch die Klage. Da sind wir allerdings aus rechtlichen Gründen raus. Mal sehen, ob ein Verband dann den Mut hat, gegen die Verordnung und gegen das BMUB zu klagen.

Wenn nicht, ist das ein großer Schritt in Richtung Abschaffung der Freizeitfischerei in Deutschland!

Viel Hoffnung habe ich persönlich nicht, deshalb wollten wir ja auch vor dem Erlass versucht, die Verordnung zu verhindern.

Wir können jeden Morgen in den Spiegel schauen und wissen, wer von den Parteien bzw. Abgeordneten sich für uns eingesetzt hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

nein, leider haben die meisten Angler tatsächlich nicht begriffen, was uns bevor steht.
Ich kann euch auf Grund der Entfernung leider nicht persönlich unterstützen.
Aber wenigstens in Form einer regelmäßigen Spende


----------



## Wegberger (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo Angeldemo,



> Wir wollten einfach ein Zeichen setzen und unser Kampf ist noch nicht zu  Ende. In erster Linie versuchen wir natürlich ein öffentliches Zeichen  zu setzen, aber auch die Politik zu erreichen.


Nur die Krux ist doch, dass die Ansprechpartner & Lobbyisten bei diesen Thema der BV und die LV`s sind. Diese verkörpern gegenüber der Politik die offizielle Meinung. Und jetzt mal ehrlich ..... wenn die angelpolitische Vertretung sich für Angelverbote einsetzt ..... was soll das Geschimpfe auf die Politik.

Die Ärger und die Wut müssen primär nur auf die versagenden Verbände kanalisiert werden ..... nicht Hendricks hat den Mist verzapft sondern unsere Angelinstitutionen, die immer damit werben -> was für tolle lobbyistische und politische Einflussnahme sie bewirken.

Und ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter: Wer die Mär von der bösen Politik hier in den Vordergrund stellt, der unterstützt das Versagen, Vertuschen und die Unfähigkeit der LV`s und des BV.


----------



## Anglerdemo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Ich verstehe was Du meinst, keine Frage! Aber hilft uns das wirklich? Wer das jetzt noch nicht verstanden hat!

Nein, unser Ziel war von Beginn an gemeinsam mit möglichst vielen als Einheit der Angler und Fischer (und mittleweile auch der Kiter) ein Zeichen an die Politik zu senden.

Aus diesem Grund haben wir bis heute auch noch so gut wie keine Interna aus vielen Gesprächen und Mails mit Verbänden (und Politik) veröffentlicht. Das ist bisher nicht unsere angedachte Vorgehensweise.

Naturschutz ja, aber bitte im Rahmen der Notwendigkeit und keine pauschalen Angelverbote ohne (wissenschaftliche) Begründung.


----------



## Wander-HH (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Heute 12:02.
http://natura2000.eea.europa.eu/#


----------



## Wegberger (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo Angeldemo,



> Aber hilft uns das wirklich? Wer das jetzt noch nicht verstanden hat!


Was hat denn bisher geholfen? 

Die siehst selber die mangelnde Unterstützung (selbst aus den betroffenen Bundesländern). Ganz rational gesehen, stellst du Fragen und scheinst die Antworten zu kennen.

Was soll den passieren, wenn das Übel beim Namen genannt wird? Was soll den noch Schlimmeres kommen ? 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass viele Angler sich denken ... unserer Verbände machen immer noch das Beste draus. Und wenn die Verbände nicht auf die Barrikaden gehen - wird das schon seine Richtigkeit haben -> Ende des Denkens. 

Wenn du hier schreibst:


> Wer das jetzt noch nicht verstanden hat!


dann gehst du dem LV und BV auf dem Leim. 

Die sind so selbstgefällig in ihrem Handeln, weil sie genau wissen - dass wenn keine "Bombe" platzt - ihre Mitglieder in gehorsamer Lethargie verweilen bleiben.

Oder platt gesagt: Wenn die Verbände Dreck am Stecken haben muss der aufs Tablett.


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Angeldemo,
> 
> Was hat denn bisher geholfen?
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe Deinen Beitrag jetzt nicht so ganz.
Was möchtest Du?

Ich finde es absolut Klasse was Lars & Co. veranstalten. 

Und das Ziel können nur die Parteien bzw. Regierung sein und nicht die LFV und der DAFV
Die Politiker machen die Gesetze.

Die Frage nach dem "Was bringt es" stellt sich mir gar nicht.
Nichts tun bringt nichts. 
Sich erheben und sein Mund aufmachen bewirkt immer etwas.

Lars...Anglerdemo 10.0 ...Weiter machen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

In SH machten Angler was gegen Politik, trugen das bis in den Bundestag.

Obwohl es um 6 Gebiete geht (2 in MeckPomm), wird dennoch immer nur von Fehmarnbelt gesprochen.

Mal drüber nachdenken!!

Eben WEIL das in die Öffentlichkeit getragen und gekämpft wurde. 

In MeckPomm, wo nicht nur Verbände versagen, sondern auch weder Angler noch Kuttereigner in der Lage sind, sich zu wehren und sowas zu organisieren, sind die Gebiete nach wie vor wie ursprünglich geplant von Größe, Umfang und Verboten her und ich befürchte, selbst wenn Fehmarnbelt kippen sollte (was ich nicht glaube) wird es in MeckPomm dann dennoch voll durchgezogen.

Wer sich nicht wehrt, der lebt verkehrt.

Nur im Fehmarnbelt wurde das Gebiet verkleinert, reagierte Politik überhaupt!!

In einem hat Wegberger vollkommen recht - wirkliche Verantwortliche benennen, und das tun wir ja:
Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Dennoch muss der Wind den Politikern ins Gesicht blasen.
Wenn es da oben stürmt, wackeln auch die Verbände.


----------



## Wegberger (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo Sharpo,



> Ich verstehe Deinen Beitrag jetzt nicht so ganz.
> Was möchtest Du?





> Und das Ziel können nur die Parteien bzw. Regierung sein und nicht die LFV und der DAFV
> Die Politiker machen die Gesetze und müssen somit das Ziel der Demo sein.


Jaein - Politiker machen Gesetze *nach Abwägung verschiedener Interessen und Meinungen. *

Und wenn die Interessen und Meinungen der Angler nicht bei den Politikern ankommen oder sogar gegen die Anglerschaft laufen ...... *dann hat nicht der Politiker versagt - sondern die  Interessenvertretung, die bei der Politik nicht ihren Einfluss gelten gemacht hat.
*
Ich kann doch nicht den Koch für ein falsches Gericht verantwortlich machen, wenn vorher was anderes bestellt wurde*.

*Das die Angeldemo toll und wichtig ist keine Frage - nur werden mir die Verbände, die das vermurkst haben zu sehr mit Samthandschuhen angepackt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Sowieso.......


----------



## Sharpo (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> Jaein - Politiker machen Gesetze *nach Abwägung verschiedener Interessen und Meinungen. *
> 
> ...



Naja, Frau Rodust & Co. haben Interessenvertretungen ausgesperrt. 
Wer nicht Kompromissbereit ist wird nicht zu Verhandlung eingeladen? Oder wie war das?

Viele LFV sind nicht fähig. 
Dann muss man diese halt übergehen. Es nützt nichts diesen Verbänden auf die Füsse zu treten während oben in der Politik das Wasser gekocht wird.


----------



## Wegberger (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*

Hallo Sharpo,

unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen sind ja völlig legetim. 

Aus meiner Sicht sollten nur die LFV eindeutig und unnachsichtig an den Pranger gestellt werden.

Und ..... jetzt mal wieder mit "normalen Menschenverstand" - wenn das tatsächlich so gewesen ist ..... dann hätten doch die betroffenen LFV eine richtige argumentative Steilvorlage sich der Angeldemo anzuschließen und Mann & Maus zu aktivieren ;+;+;+

Also - was bewegt die LFV zum schweigen und diese Initative damit auszubremsen ??? 

Wurden da vielleicht Absprachen zum Nachteil der Angler getroffen - die die LFV`s zum stillhalten zwingen ? Wurde insgeheim ein Kuhhandel zu Nachteil der Angler betrieben ? Und wer wäre dann der Nutznießer auf LFV Seite und womit?

Nee - das Ding stinkt so zum Himmel - weil die bekannten Tatsachen und das tatsächliche Handeln nicht zusammenpassen .... das ich glaube, dass dort einige Leichen liegen - die ggf. den LFV das Genick brechen könnten.

Und das ist eine große Chance ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob ein Verband dann den Mut hat, gegen die Verordnung und gegen das BMUB zu klagen.



Sicher nicht. Verbände, auch der Bundesverband, müssen sehr diplomatisch und nachsichtig vorgehen. Schließlich will man ja nicht riskieren sich Feinde zu machen und später gar keine Einflußmöglichkeiten mehr zu haben.

Man kann das in etwa so vergleichen:

Du hast einen schönen, 500m² Naturgarten. Deinem Nachbarn ist der ein Dorn im Auge, weil er befürchtet dass die Samen Deiner Pflanzen seinen gepflegten englischen Rasen verseuchen. Jedes Jahr kommt er an und droht mit Klage, wenn Du den Naturgarten nicht um die Hälfte verkleinerst. Das machst Du, aus Sorge er würde tatsächlich klagen und Du könntest Deinen Garten ganz verlieren. Wie gesagt, jedes Jahr. 
In 14 Jahren hast Du noch ein Gänseblümchen. Das ist der Nachteil dieser Strategie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Anglerdemo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mal sehen, ob ein Verband dann den Mut hat, gegen die Verordnung und gegen das BMUB zu klagen.
> ...


Die vom DAFV und Konsorten arbeiten ja nicht nur nicht FÜR, sondern AKTIV GEGEN Angler und Angeln:
Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die vom DAFV und Konsorten arbeiten ja nicht nur nicht FÜR, sondern AKTIV GEGEN Angler und Angeln:
> Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt - DAFV, der Beweis? Verrat am Angler und dem Angeln



Solche Zugeständnisse sind ebenso bestandteil der "Strategie" wie der vorauseilende Gehorsam.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglerdemo 2.0 - 17.06. 2017 Fehmarnsund: Ausrufezeichen der Angler und Anglerfeu*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Solche Zugeständnisse sind ebenso bestandteil der "Strategie" wie der vorauseilende Gehorsam.



Der Strategie von Anglerfeinden und Angelverhinderern wie DAFV, LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und anderen DAFV-Mitgliedsverbänden, die jetzt immer noch nicht kündigen.....

Ja, das stimmt wohl leider..


----------

